# Solved: OpenGL error playing Angry BIrds on computer



## vette8182

I just downloaded Intel AppUP and got the game Angry Birds for free. When I click to launch the game in AppUp I get the following error: 
OpenGL 2.0 renderer not supported! Reason
OpenGL 2.0 is not supported

OpenGL 1.4 renderer not supported! Reason
OpenGL 1.3 is not supported 

I uninstalled the game and reinstalled it and get the same error. I checked my video card and it's driver is up to date. The video card I have is Radeon X1300/X1530 series.


----------



## tom6049

vette8182 said:


> I checked my video card and it's driver is up to date. The video card I have is Radeon X1300/X1530 series.


Where did you get the drivers from?
I've seen it before where the Windows Update drivers don't provide
the same proper functionality as the ATi supplied drivers.


----------



## vette8182

I tried to update through windows and got the statment that the driver was up to date. I then went to the website for Radeon ATI and uninstalled the driver and installed the latest driver which turned out to be the same one all ready installed. I still have the same error


----------



## tom6049

Providing some specific detailed information using the DirectX Dignostic Tool and creating a DxDiag report will help.

Windows Key + R > DxDiag > OK > Save All Information... > copy and paste the portion
of the DxDiag.txt between System Information and DirectInput Devices into your post


----------



## vette8182

-----------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/23/2011, 08:35:20
Machine name: HOMEOFFICE
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MSI
System Model: MS-7350
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3072MB RAM
Page File: 1411MB used, 4731MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 120 DPI (125 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
DxDiag Previously: Crashed in DirectShow (stage 1). Re-running DxDiag with "dontskip" command line parameter or choosing not to bypass information gathering when prompted might result in DxDiag successfully obtaining this information

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: Radeon X1300/X1550 Series (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM) 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: 
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7187&SUBSYS_3000174B&REV_00
Display Memory: 1534 MB
Dedicated Memory: 254 MB
Shared Memory: 1279 MB
Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (59Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: CMC 22 W
Monitor Id: CMO2228
Native Mode: 1680 x 1050(p) (59.954Hz)
Output Type: DVI
Driver Name: atiumdag.dll,atiumdva.cap,atitmmxx
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0630 (English)
Driver Version: 8.56.1.15
DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 7/13/2009 20:14:55, 4030976 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: 
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-32C7-11CF-8D76-0A10A1C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x7187
SubSys ID: 0x3000174B
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: atiilhag.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTx86...1:ati2mtag_RV515:8.56.1.15ci\ven_1002&dev_7187
Rank Of Driver: 00F42001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627350&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5361 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 1/18/2007 05:56:56, 1729632 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627350&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5361 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 1/18/2007 05:56:56, 1729632 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices


----------



## ilvgsus

Did you figure the problem out?? I'm having the SAME exact problem


----------



## vette8182

Nope, still holding out hope that someone knows what is going on


----------



## tom6049

vette8182 said:


> -----------------
> ---------------
> Display Devices
> ---------------
> Card name: Radeon X1300/X1550 Series (*Microsoft Corporation *- WDDM)
> Driver Model: WDDM 1.0
> Driver Attributes: Final Retail
> Driver Date/Size: *7/13/2009* 20:14:55, 4030976 bytes


Those are Microsoft drivers and not the newest available from ATi.
The current ATi drivers Catalyst 10.2 (2/24/2010) for Windows 7 and Vista (same driver package) are here...I would just go with the 36.7 MB WDM Integrated Driver package.
http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownlo...px?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.13&lang=English


----------



## vette8182

I've already downloaded WDM Integrated Driver package twice it installs the same driver dated 7/13/2009. The date 2/24/2010 refers to the catalyst program that installs the lastest driver 07/13/2009. This does not solve the problem.


----------



## vette8182

Got it solved, and indeed the Catalyst installation didn't install the display driver needed for this to work. There were several drivers to choose from when I chose to pick the driver manually. The driver catalyst installed was Radeon x1300/x1550 07/21/2009. I chose instead Sapphire Radeon x1550 07/21/2009 and it now works. In case anyone experiences the same issue, here's how to install the display drivers manually:

1) Execute the file you downloaded, and copy the path to the Installation Folder (was C:\ATI\Support\11-1_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_ocl for me). This folder contains the display drivers (you already should have run the installation).

2) Go to Start -> Control Panel -> Device Manager -> Display adapters and right-click your video card, then Properties -> Driver -> Update Driver -> Browse my computer for driver software.

3) Paste the location of the installation folder and enter, your new display drivers now should be installed (note: your screen might flicker a few times).


----------



## tom6049

> 11-1_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_ocl


Interesting that the 64 bit driver package worked...glad you have it solved.


----------

